# turkey time for 300 degrees



## tdssmoke (Nov 11, 2013)

Anybody know how many minutes per lb. at 300 degrees for turkey?

Thanks


----------



## mneeley490 (Nov 11, 2013)

As with most meats here, you should judge doneness by Internal Temperature, not time. IT should be 165° in the breast, and 175° in the thigh.

But as a guesstimate, I think it would be maybe 20-25 minutes per pound at 300°.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Nov 11, 2013)

mneeley490 said:


> As with most meats here, you should judge doneness by Internal Temperature, not time. IT should be 165° in the breast, and 175° in the thigh.
> 
> But as a guesstimate, I think it would be maybe 20-25 minutes per pound at 300°.










 Except the standards now saw 165º in the thigh. Last year I did a 14 pound bird and ran the smoker at 300º-325º and it hit the IT just shy of 4 hours. Don't forget to allow for a 45min-1 hour foiled rest time prior to carving.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/151940/food-safety-charts-with-rest-times


----------



## mdboatbum (Nov 11, 2013)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Except the standards now saw 165º in the thigh. Last year I did a 14 pound bird and ran the smoker at 300º-325º and it hit the IT just shy of 4 hours. Don't forget to allow for a 45min-1 hour foiled rest time prior to carving.
> 
> http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/151940/food-safety-charts-with-rest-times


As far as I know the standard has always been 165˚. I still like dark meat a little more firm. I'll stick with trying to get my white meat to 165˚ and my dark meat to 175˚ at the same time.


----------



## mneeley490 (Nov 11, 2013)

Coincidentally, I have a 13 lb. turkey in the smoker right now. Using a "turkey canon" at around 290°-300°, at the 2 hour mark, the IT in the breast is at 138°.


----------

